# Down Tube Shifters: Anyone going back?



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons? 

Coot!


----------



## Matno (Jan 19, 2002)

*Not any time soon...*

I just rode this morning with a buddy who is still riding a 1987 Raleigh (with the original tires - scary), and it reminded me how much I love my STIs. We did a lot of up and down riding, and my shifting was almost always without conscious thought. You just keep riding without having to think about shifting or plan when is a good time to let go of the bars (which isn't often). 

I'm all for retro, if retro means quality or has some other technical advantage, and I really liked my downtube shifters back in the day, but I won't go retro just for the sake of going retro. For those of you who like that sort of thing, I think it's cool, just not something I want to contribute my limited resources to.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I bought a bike recently because of the D/T shifters...*

...I would have been interested in the bike just for the frameset, but it was the 105 levers on the downtube that tipped the scales. I should point out that it wasn't fond memories that prompted me, as I'd never experienced them before, but the inner Luddite would not be denied. Definitely not as intuitive as STI/Ergo, but they have a certain amusement value, and they're nearly bullet-proof.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a custom built Reynolds 753 beauty with all C-Record. A regina 6 speed cluster and downtube shifters.

I take that bike out regularly to ride, it still rides, descends and climbs like a drream and the d/t shifters work as well today as ever.


----------



## waughtwin (Jun 1, 2004)

Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!


I ride a Trek 531 and I just built it up with one downtube shifter and one bar end. I love it because it is so much more quite than some current sti shifters due to the fact that it is not friction. I have a Waterford that is 753 and I am thinking about making it into a singlespeed and I may switch it to the same.


----------



## FrenchPress (Jun 4, 2002)

*there and back*



Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!


A while ago I went from 9spd DuraAce STI to 9spd DA downtube. It was fun and cool, escpecially when people thought I was some retro geezer who could ride and I'd beat them up the hill or in a sprint. It's always fun to remeber where we came from. I still have that bike, but my main bike is Chorus now.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Old School*

i think it also depends on the terrain. i ride with a guy who has an old school c-dale with dt (calls himself the 7-speed bandit) - i am riding a c-dale caad 6 with campy record. where we ride it's a lot of up and down with a lot of shifting and by the end of the ride i am glad that i don't have dt shifting, and now he is thinking about a new bike! 

if we rode where a lot of shifting wasn't needed, then it would be fine.

just my $.02


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Going back to DT shifters? I never left it! Well except for my MTB. I personally think the work better and never break or have a out of adjustment derailleur, and their lighter. My Giant MTB has Shimano XT with only 13,000 miles on it the darn thing is always going out of wack. My road bike which is a 84 Trek 660 with same vintage Suntour Superbe group now has over 140,000 miles and nothing has ever broken or wore out on those components except for the freewheel of course. 

In regards to going with downtube VS barend is all matter of taste or function. If your going to be touring on the bike than go with barends you will be safer; also it's a bit faster to get to the shifter on the barend, but the shift is not quite as snappy as the downtube due to the longer looping cable. 

There is also a learning curve involved if you never used friction shifters before to get fast accurate shifts. You can shift while under load except for the front chain rings (going to the smaller chainring is easy to do under moderate load but not going to the taller one). You also have to learn to overshift just a bit to shift quickly then as the chain skips to the gear you want you bring the lever back a few millimeters. With my Superbe stuff the shift happens fast, just as fast as my friends DuraAce! Friction shifting is more of a thinking game than STI/ERGO is; very similar to a manuel transmission in a car VS an automatic, you have to think about what the road ahead is doing to anticipate your next shift in order to keep your RPM's up. Also just like a manuel transmission in a car, you can miss a shift by overthrowing to far or not enough and cause you to lose momentum. Also just like a manuel transmission in a car you need to practice shifting so it becomes natural. I've used friction shifting for over 30 years and I don't even have to think about it, I know automatically when best to shift up or down, and how not to miss a shift. I also don't have think about repairs!

By the way, I lived in S. California for over 30 years and rode this friction bike (and others) almost exclusively in the mountains and never wished for STI or ERGO and never had issues with it shifting. You have to remember that the Tour de France is now 100 years old and during that whole time up untill about 1985 they used nothing but friction shifting...of course that was true with any road race; but the point here is that they had no issues with them in the mountains not even with the older stuff. The last years of friction shifters from about 81 to 85 were very refined, very reliable, very fast and smooth.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*STD's and Ego Power.*



Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!


I have always used downtubes. Those brake/shifter combos are only really necessary if you race. When I raced everyone used DT's, most were friction, and everyone was happy.

Campy Indexed shifters work at least as well, are more durable, lighter and cheaper. You also have less cable clutter. Of course they are not as convenient, but if you are climbing, you alternate between standing and sitting. When you sit, you shift.

Campy Retro Friction shifters with EXA drive or similar on a close ratio cassette shift extremely well.


----------



## FlippingHades (May 19, 2004)

unchained said:


> Those brake/shifter combos are only really necessary if you race.


I would say they're useful anytime you need to shift without changing your position, either by reaching down to the down tube or the the drops for bar ends. I ride my bike in traffic in a major city (San Francisco), and there's no way I'd want to do that with downtube shifters. I used to do that in New York City, but that was back when I was a teenager and thus still immortal  

I've never actually used brifters though. I currently have cowhorn handlebars with bar end shifters, which is actually a _really_ convenient combination, as the shifters are at my finger tips without removing my hands from the bars. If integrated shifters are that convenient, I imagine I'd love them too (well, except for the price).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

FlippingHades said:


> I would say they're useful anytime you need to shift without changing your position, either by reaching down to the down tube or the the drops for bar ends. I ride my bike in traffic in a major city (San Francisco), and there's no way I'd want to do that with downtube shifters. I used to do that in New York City, but that was back when I was a teenager and thus still immortal
> .


I guess you are the type of person who would not use a car with a manuel transmission in a city either? I use to ride a lot in downtown Los Angeles and the outlying metro areas with friction shifters-downtube yet-and never had an issue resulting from the use of those in heavy traffic. I was more worried about the moroons that drive in the city.


----------



## FlippingHades (May 19, 2004)

froze said:


> I guess you are the type of person who would not use a car with a manuel transmission in a city either? I use to ride a lot in downtown Los Angeles and the outlying metro areas with friction shifters-downtube yet-and never had an issue resulting from the use of those in heavy traffic. I was more worried about the moroons that drive in the city.


No, that's not at all what I meant. In fact,I use my bar-end shifters in friction mode (and I hate automatic transmissions). What I meant was that when I'm dodging taxicabs and delivery trucks, I don't want to reach down to shift -- I like not having to remove my hands from the handlebars. I'm sure a lot of that is personal preference and a matter of what you're used to doing. 

LIke I said, I used to ride with downtube shifters in New York City, and got along just fine, but now I'm more comfortable with shifting at my fingertips. I also ride with only a single chainring, as it's all I need and it's one less thing to think about.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*I might when I stop racing*

If you don't race, there isn't any "real" need for STI's or Ergolevers.. On the other hand, there are a lot of bikes out there that don't have downtube bosses.
Now, if you're talking about friction shifting, many people will never get the skills of that. They just won't 
I find that I don't shift any more often now, than I used to, when I used 7 or 8 speed indexed downtube shifters. The only problem is when you are going through a turn at high speed with people crowding you. You have to learn to spin up, before you shift.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!


Downtube shifters suck. Anyone that goes from STI or Ergo back to those monstrosities are old fuddy duddy's who are just teary eyed wool wearers.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*ergos to barcons*

I went from campy ergos to barcons on my crosscheck. I've got nothing against ergos, they just weren't neccessary. I started out with an old set of suntour barcons after I switched but I've gone to shimano DA barends so I can run them indexed if I'm so inclined. I've yet to be so inclined. soooo....that makes me a campy to shimano convert to. guess there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Until recently all my bikes had barcon shifters, and though I like the STI on my Roubaix I sometimes think about going back. 

For this 40-something, Rivendell's comments have some merit- downtube and barcon shifters give you visual/tactile feedback on what gear you are in; cable stretch is a myth these days; and you can always revert to friction shifting in the event of some mechanical during a ride.


----------



## Saddle_Sore (Oct 1, 2003)

*Old School Rides are Cool*



Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!


Well, my 1983 Rayleigh 531c has Shimano 600 throughout with dt indexed shifters and I love it! Although I have the 600 STI levers in a box, they are not on the bike yet, mainly because like many of the people who have posted here, I do not race, I just sort of pootle along at 20mph and soak up the scenery (and living in the UK, I normally get soaked in the process).

Maintenance wise they are a doddle, and whilst a lot of people must look at my bike and think "poor b'stard cannot afford a new bike", I don't care


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Decided a couple of years ago to build a bullet-proof century bike after having an Ultegra STI lever give up the ghost at mile 35 on a 110 mountainous trip. Put it all together, it looked sweet, reminded me of high school and all was well with the world.

Until that is I found myself dreading to ride it because of the DTs. Not that they're bad, not that they don't work, I just got tired of taking my hands off the bars to shift. Really simple. Went back to STIs having enjoyed my short trip down memory lane.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Friction shifting is wonderful, but the downtube location*

is a pain. Bar enders are a little better but not much. Kelly Take Offs sound better in theory than they are in practice. The only real advantage to Ergo/STI is convenient location. But I think that advantage is a major one. 

I like the way the Campy Ergo FD brifter (and to a lesser degree the Dura Ace left brifter) is more or less a friction shifter. If Ergo/STI could me made pure friction, for both front and rear Ds, it would at last be a perfect world.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

*More like the opposite ...*

Ergo/STI shifters are a wonderful improvement - one of the best IMHO. I really hated the DTS's on my old Trek. One day I found some Sachs 7-speed ergo shifters (only $40!) and it breathed new life into the enjoyment of riding the bike. No, they weren't the smoothest shifters in the world, but I still considered them a huge improvement.

Now I can buy the "convenience of location" argument as to why Ergo/STI have an advantage. Those Deore thumb shifters on earlier mountain bikes worked quite well. Anyone ever tried to mount those on a road bike?

The Chorus 9-speed Ergo setup on my newer bike works like a dream. Nary a problem, shifts like butter, no adjustment to indexing necessary. Why would I ever want to go back from that?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

There are a lot of technology "improvements" in bicycles that are not really improvements. 

Ergo/STI shifters are not one of them.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Nope, won't go back*

I grew up with downtube friction shifters and used them for 25 years. Ergo shift is a major improvement and even though I'm as cheap as they come, I won't go back to friction shift. Index shift is up there with the clip in pedal systems in terms of technical advancements with real impact on performance. I believe these are the two biggest improvements in bicycles in the last 25 years and do actually make you faster (or at least react quicker and more smoothly).

There are things you can do with the ergo shifter that you would not consider doing with a downtube. Like clicking down a gear or two during a tough sprint without letting go of the bars and missing a beat. Same with hills. Click it down or up a gear or two midway up the hill.


Now, if I were into the retro thing and easy to moderate club rides, sure downtube friction shifters are the only way to go. But, for racing, there are too many advantages to Ergo or Index shifting.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Down tube shifters*



bimini said:


> I grew up with downtube friction shifters and used them for 25 years. Ergo shift is a major improvement and even though I'm as cheap as they come, I won't go back to friction shift. Index shift is up there with the clip in pedal systems in terms of technical advancements with real impact on performance. I believe these are the two biggest improvements in bicycles in the last 25 years and do actually make you faster (or at least react quicker and more smoothly).
> 
> There are things you can do with the ergo shifter that you would not consider doing with a downtube. Like clicking down a gear or two during a tough sprint without letting go of the bars and missing a beat. Same with hills. Click it down or up a gear or two midway up the hill.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you say. I didn't get STI until almost a full two years until they were out because I was busy listening to all the old farts at my LBS putting them down. One day I rode a bike that had a pair and boy was that sweet. I think they're a nice convenience and work well. I've used bar-cons and I like them as well. If you are creative you can mount them with less cable than a traditional touring bike setup. I used barcons on one of my work bikes a couple of years ago but I found the levers stuck out a bit far and would grab whatever they were close to when the bike would accidently fall over, which they do from time to time; damn bike-gremlins. Last year I used an old RSX pair of STIs but would find the cables slack when I got ready to hop on and ride home. Seems like once someone knows about or see's a buddies bike with STI he just has to show everyone else on your bike. After finding that the shifters had been played with and having to adjust the cables more than I should've I have gone back to downtube shifters for my work bike. For a work bike they are perfect. I use old 105 indexing shifters. If you don't have the bosses to mount downtube shifter onto your bike I think some adapters are available from Rivendell. I'm not 100 percent sure on this. What I am sure of is that I love the STIs on all my other bikes and they are definitely a nice conveniece. Ya gotta use what you have or do it your way. The only person you have to satisfy is you. Thank you.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

bimini said:


> I grew up with downtube friction shifters and used them for 25 years. Ergo shift is a major improvement and even though I'm as cheap as they come, I won't go back to friction shift. Index shift is up there with the clip in pedal systems in terms of technical advancements with real impact on performance. I believe these are the two biggest improvements in bicycles in the last 25 years and do actually make you faster (or at least react quicker and more smoothly).
> 
> There are things you can do with the ergo shifter that you would not consider doing with a downtube. Like clicking down a gear or two during a tough sprint without letting go of the bars and missing a beat. Same with hills. Click it down or up a gear or two midway up the hill.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one. I started riding 6sp DTs back when 105 was blue. Moved to 7sp. Then I went 8sp and brifters.

The only way I'd ride DTs again is on a vintage bike whose only purpose in life is to remind me of my youth. I've got the Graham Watson pic of Davis Phinney in his TdF days as a background on my computer. I wouldn't mind having the 7-11 team bike, with full DT D/A as a semi-static wall ornament... (or another PDM Concorde with full C-Record ala PDM)

As improvements go, if you're JRA brifters aren't a huge deal. Trying and go fast is where instant shifts come into their own. Fast group rides are MUCH safer now that the newbies don't have to worry about wobbling around as much trying to find that next gear... 

My $.02

M


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*How do 9-SP thumbshifters for your roadie sound to you?*

Paul Components made a special run of their Thumbies mounts for 26.0 bars; they ain't cheap ($55) and you have to supply your own barcons, but the result is a hoot. A number of us on the cyclocross board have gotten them, and used them with pleasure.


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*DT Shifters*

Thanks for the posts!

I'm still on the fence on this one, and I have a bike with STI. I've been thinking about adding a second "retro" bike with DT shifters, I'm wondering if it would be too much of a pain to go back. I never minded DTS when I had them--that's what I had! I guess it's a matter of personal taste. Going retro has some appeal for relaxed rides or rides with friends/groups where constant shifting isn't as important or necessary. A bike to do easy, recovery rides or "soul" rides or "pretend to be your <fill in your favorite> old pro" ride. 

Coot!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Don't be knockin' clips and straps!*

I still use them for commuting and would be very likely to use them on tour. Never once had a "hot" foot til I got clipless pedals. 

I prefer ergo-shifters, but won't spend any more than the cost of bar-ends to replace them. They're just not that big a deal to me. On a climb it's nice to be able to shift to an easier gear before I sit back down, but not that nice, and the brake levers feel more solid to me than brifters.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*dare to be different*



The Walrus said:


> Paul Components made a special run of their Thumbies mounts for 26.0 bars; they ain't cheap ($55) and you have to supply your own barcons, but the result is a hoot. A number of us on the cyclocross board have gotten them, and used them with pleasure.


Sweeeeettttt! As long as it works for you and works well, I say bravo. A little inginuity goes a long way. The simpler the better.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!



Never left.


----------



## Brooks (Feb 6, 2004)

*I still reach for them on occasion...*

even on my newer bike with STI. However, on my older bike (Specialized Allez Epic Carbon Fiber) I jettisoned the DT shifters,along with the derailleurs, a chain ring, cog set, cables and rear brake to make a single speed. Life is so much simpler now, I'm even doing a hillclimb TT series on the SS (coming in last, but what the heck, I'm improving my time).


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Never left. DT SIS shifters on my road bikes and friction shifting barcons on my cross bike. Not that big of a deal to me. I've noticed these days a lot of people shift too much, too early, etc. Sometimes I'll pass people on relatively flat terrain and then after they start drafting me I'll hear them shifting up and down and back again while I stay in the same gear. I also notice people shifting way too soon going into a slight rise and losing momentum. STI is cool if you race, though, and I'll probably get it one of these days. Just hasn't been a priority. I like my rapidfire XTR shifters on my mtb.


----------



## doug in co (Feb 4, 2004)

never left, still have DT on two bikes I ride regularly. OTOH, I'd not consider racing (triathlon) without barends either. If I raced bikes I'd definitely want STI.


----------



## fiddledoc (May 28, 2003)

*tried to go back, but couldn't*

After my 105 STIs started going bad, I put on some Dura-Ace DT shifters and Shimano
brake levers. Here are my thoughts:
1. The bike was noticeably lighter in front and seemed to handle more quickly.
2. The rear shifter was absolutely precise and had a great click for each gear.
3. The rear can be shifted up or down as many gears as you want in one stroke.

But. . .
1. With a triple, the front shifting is kind of a pain. Dura Ace STI have excellent trim adjustments.
2. I found the Shimano BL400 brake levers to not inspire the confidence I had in STI--the STI levers are beefier and seem to have more powerful braking.
3. With lots of hills and twisting roads (or in traffic) I absolutely hated having to wait until just the right time to reach down. Also, if you stand at all on hills, you have to sit just to shift.
Bottom line: I found a set of Dura Ace triple STI for sale at Jensen for $229, and put them on instead. I really don't think it matters whether you race or not--STI is just too good. I like being able to brake and double shift at the same time. The DT shifters are in a box in case
I have a warranty problem with STI.


----------



## Acenturian (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cool for a retro bike BUT....*

I remember riding a road bike as a kid with down tube shifters, the newest stuff from Shimano or Campy is the way to go. I've got Campy Chorus and Centaur on the bike and love it


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

85 cannondale R300 with suntour cyclone downtube friction shifters
86 ciocc with dura ace indexed 6 speed downtube shifters -always used in friction mode
89 fat city cycles (wicked frame, yo eddy fork). Deore XT thumbshifters (always used in friction mode). 

The above will far outlast anything presently available.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Dude, do you know you replied to a thread that is almost 2 years old?*

nmnmndm


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*lol*



MB1 said:


> nmnmndm


"Let's dooooooo... the time warp again!"


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Appropriate for the thread*

I started to respond and found I'd responded already.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

MB1 said:


> nmnmndm


Now THATS retro!!!


----------



## Bottechia69 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thin Air*

Is there a Friction Shifter Annonymous group around? I may need an intervention.
When I've been riding my retro bike a lot I often reach down groping in thin air for the shifter on my STI bikes.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i'll add my two-cents worth:

1991 Kestrel 200ems
1991 Dura Ace 8spd, 53/39, 12-25, SIS-downtube

i'll probably get a full-on STI setup when i replace this bike
or win the lottery ;-)

since i don't race(anymore) i haven't even thought about it
all that much, other than planning my next ride...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Coot72 said:


> Anyone go from STI/Ergo back to DT shifters and like it? I'm thinking about going retro--steel frame/fork, dt shifters... Also, DT shifters or bar cons?
> 
> Coot!


No stinkin' way. STI shifters are just too dern functional. I remember right when I was getting back into road riding, I rode with a pack for the first time in ~ 10 years. I was amazed at how smoof the pack dynamic had become because of the STI brifters. No speeding up and slowing down as folks paused briefly to reach down and shift.

I ran out and built a bike (a 1976 lugged steel retro beast) with STI brifters as soon as I could. You could never force me to go back to DT shifters, and I am a died in the wool retrogrouch.

I still like thumbies on flat bars and barcons on moustache bars, but give me brifters on drops, or give me death.

Yours,

FBB


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

fbagatelleblack said:


> No stinkin' way. STI shifters are just too dern functional. I remember right when I was getting back into road riding, I rode with a pack for the first time in ~ 10 years. I was amazed at how smoof the pack dynamic had become because of the STI brifters. No speeding up and slowing down as folks paused briefly to reach down and shift.
> 
> I ran out and built a bike (a 1976 lugged steel retro beast) with STI brifters as soon as I could. You could never force me to go back to DT shifters, and I am a died in the wool retrogrouch.
> 
> ...


Sir!

Your membership in the "real bikes use down tube shifters" club is herewith officially revoked!!!

Turn in your toe clips, straps, crocheted gloves and wool shorts immediately! Second thought, you can keep the shorts.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Turn in your toe clips, straps, crocheted gloves


No way! Those items actually perform a useful function in an efficient manner.




toomanybikes said:


> and wool shorts immediately!


If I had any wool shorts, you could have them, but when I am riding my toe-clip/strap equipped bike and wearing my crocheted gloves, I am generally wearing an old pair of hiking shorts and a T-shirt.

But, as you point out, I very much doubt that anyone wants to get within 10 feet of any of my old biking shorts. SCARY!

- FBB


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*i'm an STI kludge... and barcon convert!*

I'm a freak of nature. I must be the only fool here who's had problems shifting STI. How embarrassing. Specifically problems shifting the rear-D to easier gears going up hills. Something about the hand motion just didn't jive with my funky ergonomics. I'd either undershift and then readjust, or overshift and hit too easy a gear, or worse always fall between gears. My hands were never any good stopping at the detents in the STI motion. I fiddled with those darn STIs and cable adjustments for about 5 years.

Finally last year I got a new all around road frame, and just couldn't bear the thought of STI any longer. So I went to DA bar ends (first time trying them), and have been happy since. Pure friction mode. Never even bothered calibrating the index function.

For the first few weeks I wondered if I'd get the hang of the bar ends. But then my shifts went silent and I was hooked. I suspect it's kind of like learning to play a trombone - where there aren't any fixed stops or frets, and yet you learn exactly where to move the mechanism so that it's just right...


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Funny, I used to play the trombone, and use friction shifters! Same technique for accurate changes, you listen.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bobj said:


> Funny, I used to play the trombone, and use friction shifters! Same technique for accurate changes, you listen.


Patient: Doctor, doctor... Will I be able to ride a bike with DT friction shifters after you remove my spleen?

Doctor: Of course you will!

Patient: Great! I never could manage that before...

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! I'M HERE ALL WEEK!


----------

